# Myrtle Beach Vaca with family



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

I was looking for some info on MB vaca's with the family. Wife is looking into this for next year and I was curious if anyone had some input that would help. Funny when she asked what I thought about a vacation at MB... all I thought as I gazed into the sky was wow, vaca at the golf capital of the universe??? So I said sure, that sounds cool... I wonder if they have any golf courses near by?

Want to go for a good family vacation with some golfing. Will be me, the wife and our two kids. Not looking to golf every day, I wish I could, but want to have fun with the family as well. A lot of places are on/near the beach and have pools and some have water parks. This is a good start as we can all have fun with the water. Some have courses near by or on the location.

I only found 1 thread about MB and it was from 09 so I hoped we might have some folks that have done what we are looking into.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## golforever (Dec 16, 2011)

I've gone to MB the last two years and totally enjoyed it! Got packages through myrtlebeachgolf.ca. Awesome deals for golf, condo and 1 of the packages "legends" even included a breakfast, lunch and 2 beers. Can't beat date.

Looks like your family will be joining you as well, but no worries lots to do... Nascar go carts, waterslide, lots of mini-putts and of course the beach!

Enjoy it!


----------

